# Gym Rat



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I love the gym i go 5 days a week and treadmill about 45-1 hour a day. I make sure im in tip top shape..Just in case... What is it that you want to improve on?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im still on my old school diet. Low carb basically and lots more fruit and veggies. I have increased energy and have lost weight as well as being in better shape with minimal effort.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats good..i went to school for nutritional specialist. any questions feel free to message


----------



## cantkilla (Dec 26, 2012)

@MikeyPrepper, what's you opinion on Paleo Diet


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

I need more HGH,,,(kidding). Cardio can't be wrong. No matter what you are doing; cardio is the key. Flight, fight, or fun.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lololo


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

gym rat here also. but due to a back injury in 05, i went from power lifting, to now a cardio junkie. i got to say i thought i was in shape back then, but i was nowhere near shape(big dont equal healthy), i was headed toward a heart attck. now that i went from meat head to jogger, i feel so much better. i do a hour on a tread mill daily myself....great work outs, gets my heart rate up, blood flowing and lungs expanding. 

i do have a question on eating times thou, i just drink coffee before my workouts(7am) and eat after(10ish am). my thought is, i am burning stored fat and not from the food i just ate. i hear different views about this...whats your take?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea hardcore great stuff. I would say RIGHT AFTER workout be sure to have protein in you to repair the muscles you worked. Maybe 25-32 grams. So you will not burn the stored fat.


----------



## Alex33 (Apr 4, 2013)

You are doing alright.It is one of the basics for losing the weight or keeping yourself physically and mentally fit.Just control your diet with your workout.This is the most important thing having the correct diet helps you a lot in keeping your physique they way you want.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been noticing on my butterfly presses between about 210 and 300 my left arm is getting a pain in a tendon or something like that, I'm forced to turn my arm off centre a bit to counter act the tendon pain, it heals but I notice it again whenever doing the presses again. I've adjusted my extensions making them smaller which seems to have helped a bit. none the less I'm wondering if there are any exercises or dietary changes that can remove the tendon stress and allow the tendons to heal faster and stronger. 

Also I'm wondering if you think creatine is beneficial and if it should be cycled.

FYI it is on the inner right side of the left elbow joint, so if my palm is up it is on the right side of the left elbow join vein side at about the mid point. I think it may be centered at the lateral epicondyle and shoots down toward my wrist. Perhaps a tendon running with the 'flexor?' or I think perhaps it may run along the pronator. There is no associated connection with the wrist, could the extensor tendon be pulled at the epicondyle? I almost feel a little swelling in it.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Tough mudder here and multy adventure races ultra marathons it's what I do train 2-3 hours a day run a minimum of 10 miles a day most days run more work out every day I do non stop adventure races 24-36 hours non stop threw hell and back take a look at the tough mudder videos on you tube you will see me in quite a few of them as well as the worlds toughest mudder !


----------



## BigWavePrep (Apr 13, 2013)

Will said:


> I've been noticing on my butterfly presses between about 210 and 300 my left arm is getting a pain in a tendon or something like that, I'm forced to turn my arm off centre a bit to counter act the tendon pain, it heals but I notice it again whenever doing the presses again. I've adjusted my extensions making them smaller which seems to have helped a bit. none the less I'm wondering if there are any exercises or dietary changes that can remove the tendon stress and allow the tendons to heal faster and stronger.
> 
> Also I'm wondering if you think creatine is beneficial and if it should be cycled.
> 
> FYI it is on the inner right side of the left elbow joint, so if my palm is up it is on the right side of the left elbow join vein side at about the mid point. I think it may be centered at the lateral epicondyle and shoots down toward my wrist. Perhaps a tendon running with the 'flexor?' or I think perhaps it may run along the pronator. There is no associated connection with the wrist, could the extensor tendon be pulled at the epicondyle? I almost feel a little swelling in it.


Hey Will, creatine will not help you with your tendon problem. You need to see a dr, who will probably send you to an orthopedic surgeon. Creatine supports ATP (basically the energy expelled during workout). All it really does is give you the extra energy to complete a couple extra reps you wouldn't have the energy to complete without supplementing. Creatine supplementing absolutely works if done properly. And yes you MUST cycle. The body naturally produces creatine and not cycling can have an adverse effect on your natural ability to produce it. High quality (grass fed optimally) beef is a good way to get an extra little boost of creatine naturally


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm a gym rat, as well, but today it's not going so easily. I picked up a cough and cold from somebody at the gym and now I have the start of a sore or swelled throat. Yeah, yeah, I know, I know. These guys should just stay home. Fat chance of that. They'll claim it's just a "minor cough" and then talk to twenty or so members...


----------

